
Robinhood outage appears to be caused by leap year bug - tempsy
https://twitter.com/jtech63/status/1234600045787394048
======
notlukesky
Hopefully they fix the outage quickly and solve this problem. If the problem
is a leap year bug and they can’t fix it eternally they will a lawsuit every 4
years.

